# ANM - Advanced Magnesium



## el_ninj0 (24 March 2005)

Does anyone else think that mabey this stock is undervalued?, its currently sitting at 1.9cps, but they are in the top 10 companies under 50cps actually making a netprofit.


----------



## markrmau (25 March 2005)

*Re: ANM - in big profits, but little value?*

Seems to be in a long term down trend.

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=ANM.AX&d=c&k=c1&a=v&p=s&t=my&l=off&z=m&q=b


----------



## el_ninj0 (25 March 2005)

*Re: ANM - in big profits, but little value?*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> Seems to be in a long term down trend.
> 
> http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=ANM.AX&d=c&k=c1&a=v&p=s&t=my&l=off&z=m&q=b




Mabey so markrmau, but if they are in such a ditch, but do they have a net profit of 77million?


----------



## RichKid (25 March 2005)

*Re: ANM - in big profits, but little value?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Mabey so markrmau, but if they are in such a ditch, but do they have a net profit of 77million?




Maybe they need to make more money for the number of shares on issue, or maybe their prospects for the near future are poor....who knows? The chart is very negative despite some recent spikes, why do you think it should go higher??

Okay, did some quick reasearch:
Maybe this explains it, annct from MD, looks like it's lost all of its Magnesium and is just a shell looking to become an IT co, the sp chart told us all we needed to know. Be careful Elninjo, this one is very high risk imho.



> Letter to shareholders
> 
> March 2005
> Dear Shareholder Since the decision to sell the Company’s Queensland Magnesia assets late last year, I am sure many of you are wondering what is left of the company and what the future might hold. It is to that end that I have prepared the attached overview of the Advanced Magnesium Technologies business, which now represents the main activity of the Company.
> ...


----------



## el_ninj0 (25 March 2005)

*Re: ANM - in big profits, but little value?*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Maybe they need to make more money for the number of shares on issue, or maybe their prospects for the near future are poor....who knows? The chart is very negative despite some recent spikes, why do you think it should go higher??
> 
> Okay, did some quick reasearch:
> Maybe this explains it, annct from MD, looks like it's lost all of its Magnesium and is just a shell looking to become an IT co, the sp chart told us all we needed to know. Be careful Elninjo, this one is very high risk imho.




Great, so they are a magnesium company with no magnesium, you'd think they might have a specific announcement for this. Thanks for the info RichKid.


----------



## RichKid (25 March 2005)

*Re: ANM - in big profits, but little value?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Great, so they are a magnesium company with no magnesium, you'd think they might have a specific announcement for this. Thanks for the info RichKid.




EN,
No trouble, but that's just my understanding from a quick look at the co anncts, maybe they should change their name? You would probably have to do more research to know the exact state of the co, maybe they still have some magnesium?

Just goes to show that just because a stock is 'cheap' it ain't worth buying...it'll probably get a lot 'cheaper' in the next few months...Co's like this give speccies a bad name.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 May 2008)

*Re: ANM - Australian Magnesium Corporation*

wow no posts for almost 3years, this really has been a dead one,

I noticed this stock because it showed it as being the 2nd higherst % gainer for the day with a 62.5% intra day gain, very impressive I thought

Then I looked at the chart,

This little beast has run up from 3c on Thursday to almost 20c today thats nearly 700% in 4 trading days 

Anyone here lucky enough to have been on this ride????

Notice out looks like UBS may have caused alot of the run up


p.s. before anyone gets confused (been a bit of that happening lately) I don't own, don't know the fundamentals, am not thinking of buying or anything like that, this is just a passing comment


----------



## andy87 (14 May 2008)

*ANM - Advanced Magnesium Limited*

Firstly im a newbie, so go easy .  Secondly, I havent seen anyone post anything about this magnesium company yet.  Which astonishes me because ive been looking at these guys for about 2 weeks now and have not seen anything like this before (in saying that ive only been into stock seriously for the last 3 months, but have been active since 4 years ago).  ANM has risen an amazing 700% in the last 4 working days.  Here's the companys profile that ive just lifted from their site:

Advanced Magnesium Technologies (AMT) develops and brings to market a broad range of technologies that widens the scope of applications for magnesium alloys and assists manufacturing processes. AMT has a global applications team, key development and production alliances, and a portfolio of patented alloys and technologies.

AMT works closely in Australia with CAST Cooperative Research Centre in its research and development program that provides a pipeline of emerging new technologies.

The biggest potential market for magnesium alloys is in the automotive industry. Although significant opportunities exist for increasing magnesium alloy usage in automobiles, many of these new applications require the development of new alloys, improved manufacturing technologies and significant design and technical support for the automotive supply chain. As well as working with the automotive industry, AMT is also engaged with other industries, such as personal electronics and communications, where the demand for magnesium alloys can be increased.

Because of its enhanced surface finishing characteristics, AMT's latest alloy, AM-lite  ®, offers significant opportunities to replace zinc, aluminium and plastic in decorative applications. Significant cost savings can be realised by using AM-lite. Apart from the automotive industry, opportunities exist for AM-lite in motorcycles, consumer electronics, home hardware and other products.

AMT's new high strength creep resistant magnesium alloys for automotive powertrain applications make it possible for auto manufacturers to reduce the weight of critical systems, such as engines and transmissions. Fuel efficiency can thus be improved, and exhaust emissions reduced, while maintaining or improving the performance of vehicles.


Anyone have any thoughts about them?  Im interested to know if anyone has invested into magnesium before or even ANM stock and come out laughing or crying.


----------



## andy87 (14 May 2008)

Well there we go, it was around.....just 2 years ago.  Anyone understand why the sudden increases in stock prices, cause 700% since thursday is ridiculous.  The only relevant info I could find was their half yearly reports and becoming a substantial holder.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 May 2008)

lol was asking the same question as well Andy,

You see the % gain spike too?????

Now why oh why couldn't we have seen this at 3c lol

I'm looking at their web page atm, no answers yet http://www.am-technologies.com.au/


----------



## alankew (14 May 2008)

So Young Trader (ala DMM) whats your target price for this and when did you buy in!Only joking before anyone gets upset


----------



## jonojpsg (14 May 2008)

Hi all,
My wife researched this one a couple of years ago and bought at 28c sold at 34c.  Obviously I had a good look at them then and they had some deals lines up with three big manufacturers in each region, eg 3 in Europe, 3 in China, 3 in USA.  At that stage they were aiming to be covering their R&D costs by end 2007 but I think the SP went south because the development was taking longer than expected and more capital was going to be required, seemingly without much interest.

Don't know what's happened since then news-wise, except to say that DOH I just chanced to have a look at them 2 weeks ago and saw they were 3c, mentioned it in passing to my wife as in PHEW you got out of those at the right time.  Needless to say I did not buy any 

They certainly have the connetions in place to make some money though, with big end manufacturers lines up - they just have a limited amount of expertise in terms of manpower so can't develop the product as quickly as it potentially could be.  

Look forward to seeing what surfaces though!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 May 2008)

*Re: ANM - Australian Magnesium Corporation*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> p.s. before anyone gets confused (been a bit of that happening lately) I don't own, don't know the fundamentals, am not thinking of buying or anything like that, this is just a passing comment





he he he I bought 50M shares at 3c and am now unloading them, I wish :

not holding any, its run up way too much for me, if I could turn back time (Thanks Cher) 3c would have been nice lol

Interesting though to see UBS buying it

Still chart scares the beegeezes out of me


----------



## andy87 (14 May 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> lol was asking the same question as well Andy,
> 
> You see the % gain spike too?????
> 
> ...





the annoying this is, that last monday i told my mate to keep an eye out, and i dont have any funds.  still 700% on a grand aint bad. What even more interesting, and if you can source the chart, is that these guys were at $4.75 four years ago


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 May 2008)

andy87 said:


> the annoying this is, that last monday i told my mate to keep an eye out, and i dont no cash .  still 700% on a grand aint bad




So you got some did you, lucky SOB

Can I ask what made you keep an eye on it?

ie were you looking at this stock? did you get a tip, or have you been watching it for awhile?

I'm always very intrigued when a stock puts on so much value and I haven't heard of it


p.s. well done mate you've turned a $1k into $5k + I'm guessing


----------



## Stan 101 (14 May 2008)

I hold ANM. One of three people who do, or so I thought.
There was to be some outcome on new magnesium design for a German(?) car maker about now...I might go have a look see..

cheers,


----------



## johnnyg (14 May 2008)

Id imagine that some sort of chart scan would pick up the large spikes in volume that can been seen leading upto the big increase. 



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> So you got some did you, lucky SOB
> 
> Can I ask ,what made you keep an eye on it?
> 
> ...


----------



## andy87 (15 May 2008)

I need some software like JonnyG.  ANM up 25% already after an hours of trading. These guys are nuts, in saying that they made a 20% loss yesterday


----------



## johnnyg (15 May 2008)

andy87 said:


> I need some software like JonnyG.  ANM up 25% already after an hours of trading. These guys are nuts, in saying that they made a 20% loss yesterday




LOL you wont get far with my software andy, as I have none  as of yet anyway. Something definately must of been up on those big volume spike days. ~1 million changed hands on each of those 4 days and when you look at the depth of the buy and sell 1mil each way would probably move ANM 10 cents.


----------



## andy87 (3 July 2008)

ANM up 35% today.  Anyone have reasons as to why?  It seems awfully suspect.  Not a single release of info since May 15th so reason as to why its gone up so much i have no idea.  Possibly another increase to the 700% mark ??


----------

